# shimano opinions



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

looking to build a 10 lb spinning rod for general inshore use, just looking for opinions on the higher models of shimanos spinning reels in a 4k size, will be loaded in 10lb power pro on a light fast action rod (to be built) just want something different than my sienna 4k im using already.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hard to beat the Stadic, standard version or Ci4. I had 2500 Stadic Ci4 for trout and such. Replaced it recently with a Quantum Smoke 30. I like the Smoke better. I also use a lot of Saharas. They have metal where you need it (the foot) and a better price point than Stradics, IMHO. Might be a good "next step".


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

love the spheros 3000FB. with 22lb of drag, it will handle anything typical inshore. i put 15lb braid on mine. you can find them new on ebay for around $90. they even come with carbon fiber drags!

i have a stradic 5000fj also. very smooth but personally i dont think the gain is worth the price.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

k. i might get a sahara at the outcast sale to go next to my corvalus, i just want something different, i have a spheros 5k for my 20lb rod and its awesome but i need another 10lb spinning rig since the girlfriend has commandeered the first one we put together with a sienna and a outcast custom rod, i think the sahara will be nice paired with a st. croix blank with split grips and micro guides.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a stradic 4000fj for sale, PM me if interested


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

I fish with shimanos and have had good service from them. I have stradic and a couple of symetrys but I only fish in the salt about 30 to 45 days per year.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Stradic / Sustain are great. If you want to spend some change on a really fine Shimano reel it's hard to beat the Stella!!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

For inshore I like my Sahara 2500 and Saros 3000 reels. I am not impressed with the Stradic CI4 4000. Too much flex in the handle and it doesn't have much cranking power either with a big fish on. I've caught 30-35 inch redfish and 25-30 inch snapper (offshore) on it and was disappointed in the performance every time. Those are big fish on a 4000 but I expected better performance than what I experienced.

If I were to buy another reel, I'd go with another Saros with no reservation whatsoever. It's the price point between Sahara and a Sustain I believe. I haven't caught bull reds on it, but I wouldn't expect the same type of handle flex as the CI4.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

hmmm. thanx for the input jeep, i keep thinking about the price point argument with the sahara, anyone got specific experience with the sahara over the sienna cuz i might just go with my good ol standby and put the savings into the rod.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I like the Sahara. I've used one for 3 years and the only issues I've had were after dropping it in the water for about 45 minutes. I had to clean and lube the inside a couple of times after that but its been ok since.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

k like i said i dont know if theres truly anything better bang for buck than the sienna line but i figure ill try out one of the higher models and see what the difference is first hand, i cant imagine it being that big of a change after abusing the sienna 4k on some monster reds but only time will tell...mabey the sahara or whatever higher model i get will stand the test of time better but 30 bucks for a reel like the sienna seems like a hard bargain to challenge.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

All nmy charter reels are Saharas. They handle abuse very well. My only complaint was and is that braided line will get caught on the bail right before the roller and cause the bail to jump open while fighting a fish. 

Its an easily avoidable problem, I just inform my clients to the problem and it seems to be fine. The newly designed Sahara should be on the shelves soon and I hope that the problem has been fixed.

Great reels for sure, they can stand up to a ton of abuse


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks king, ill be looking very closely at them when the outcast sale arrives.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

stradic for sure!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

ebay has lots of sahara FDs for a pretty good price. i had a 4000FD a few years ago and it was great. i put carbontec drag washers in it and caught lots of fish. gave it to a friend that was just starting out. id use one any day.


----------



## AaronBlair (Dec 24, 2012)

I recently bought a shimano stradic 4000fi on and new shimano teramar 7'6" inch medium fast action rod. This is the first shimano I've ever owned and only fished it once. The stradic sure is one smooth feeling reel, and the rod was sensitive with backbone if needed, although I didnt have much luck the one time I fished it. I'm probably going to get rid of it as it looks out of place in my large collection of Penns! lol If anyone wants to pick up my shimano setup I'll give you a great price, rather someone have it that could appreciate it more than me! PM if so. 

PS. I converted the drag over to using the penn carbon drags on the stradic when I bought it, too bad I didn't get to really put it to the test. Couldn't help myself, have lots of spares for my many penns I figured why not swap them out.

Goodnight!

Aaron


----------

